# Sharpening a Miyabi 700d?



## bechler (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a Miyabi 7000d and have been pretty pleased with the knife. I have yet to sharpen it and am curious if anyone has one of these knives and has sharpened theirs before? Can I use a ceramic rod to give it a quick sharpen?


http://www.**************.com/myiabichef.html


----------



## tk59 (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe they are VG10 at 60 hrc. You should be able to use a ceramic rod just like any other VG10 knife.


----------



## bechler (Sep 28, 2011)

The steel is CMV60. Is that the same as VG10?


----------



## James (Sep 28, 2011)

CMV60 is henckel's name for vg10


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 28, 2011)

Gator at zknives.com has the full explanation for the difference in names; if I understand it right, basically it boils down to the fact that Henckels gives generic names so that they can keep their prices stable by offering knives made out of similar steels in case there is some sort of market fluctuation. So currently any knives labeled CMV60 are vg10, any labeled CMV66 are zdp-189 etc.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think it's a great idea to sharpen a VG-10 with a ceramic rod. If you sharpen you will have to remove some material go order to get a fresh edge if one may say so. A rod with a grid of J1000 or lower is needed. I guess that will cause a lot of damage on a steel with large hard carbides. A higher grid ceramic rod may be useful for honing with a very light touch although.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 29, 2011)

You can use a ceramic rod yes. I'd be careful though, be very light with it or you can mess up the profile. I only use mine when my knives get pretty blunt and stropping doesn't work


----------



## tk59 (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess if you really mean that you want to establish new bevels, a rod wouldn't be the best way. However, if your edge is dead and you need to reestablish toothiness between sharpenings, an occasional rod job (a couple of swipes per side) is fine. As with any abrasive solution, you can jack-up your edge, regardless of what you're using. Just keep the correct angle and go through the entire edge on each swipe and you'll be fine.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 29, 2011)

an occasional rod job is always just fine, but i'd suggest you don't reestablish toothless before you get it.


----------



## bechler (Sep 29, 2011)

I ended up taking it to the stones. I used the ceramic rod and it did not slice as smoothly as I wanted. Took it to a 1000 grit followed by two finishes with a 3000 and 8000. Silky smooth.


----------

